# Teachers Flat Rate Expenses - Form 11 Return



## Mebs (17 Oct 2013)

According to the Revenue.ie website, teachers can claim €518 annually on flat rate expenses.

Is this allowed at source or is it to be entered on the Form 11 return?

And, if so, where on the form must it be entered?

Thanks.


----------



## DB74 (18 Oct 2013)

Sect 219 (b)


----------



## Mebs (20 Oct 2013)

DB74 said:


> Sect 219 (b)


 
All sorted.

Thanks DB!


----------



## seantheman (20 Oct 2013)

Do you mind me asking what kind of flat rate expenses a paye worker can claim for?


----------



## Joe_90 (20 Oct 2013)

Depends in what job you have.

http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/it/leaflets/flat-rate-expenses.xls


----------



## STEINER (20 Oct 2013)

There are quite of few of these allowances.  Most of these should have been ended years ago in my opinion.  A schoolteacher doesn't merit an extra €518 annual allowance.


----------



## joeysully (21 Oct 2013)

These two seem unreasonable ! maybe someone can tell me why its so high? Violin sting wax or brasso allowance maybe? 

RTE National Symphony Orchestra    €2,476
RTE Concert Orchestra                      €2,476


----------



## T McGibney (21 Oct 2013)

joeysully said:


> These two seem unreasonable ! maybe someone can tell me why its so high? Violin sting wax or brasso allowance maybe?
> 
> RTE National Symphony Orchestra    €2,476
> RTE Concert Orchestra                      €2,476



Presumably an obligation to buy & maintain their own instruments and/or pay training costs?


----------



## Marion (23 Oct 2013)

As a PLC teacher I would like to respond to the expense query.

I use my own equipment in my college. 

I have an App on my Iphone that tracks attendance and takes behavioural notes.  I also use my Iphone to contact work experience employers for my students. I also use it to contact students in relation to work. I pay my own Bill. No expenses are received. My workplace rings  and texts my personal phone in relation to work. 

Indeed, my previous inept and rather useless CEO informed teaching staff that they were to use their personal phones at all times on college work to combat costs in the College.  This despite the fact that she and management in the college were using Work mobiles. 

I use my  personal laptop to conduct exams In the college. This is used because the facilities provided are either not available when I need them or they are broken.

I also pay suppliers  in advance for work materials required by my students. I often end up at a loss because they don't have the money or won't pay. I currently teach over 200 students in 6 different subjects.

I pay for my own external hard drive to save work for students.

I had to buy my own gadget(can't think of name) it cost me 70 euros to display PowerPoint Presentations for my students.

All in all, I think the allowance should be increased from the paltry level at present not necessarily for all teachers but certainly for those teachers at PLC Fetac  5 + levels.

How many people working in the private sector as employees would tolerate this?

Marion

This was a Particularly bad day for me as I received a dead mouse stuck to a pole  on my desk. Thankfully they are not Love Hate aficionados I might have had the pleasure of a dead cat on my desk.


----------



## Me Fein (10 Mar 2015)

There is also another allowance for national school teachers to claim if they are teaching pe, which most national school teachers would be.


----------

